# insurance on the girlfriends car for a weekend



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

we are going down to devon soon and i want to take my ladies fabia as it will do 20mpg more than my swift. do you guys do insurance just to cover me from friday to monday? also, ive read that you cant have 2 policies covering 1 car so how would that affect me looking for temp insirance on it? will i have to be added as a named driver on her policy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

hoikey said:


> we are going down to devon soon and i want to take my ladies fabia as it will do 20mpg more than my swift. do you guys do insurance just to cover me from friday to monday? also, ive read that you cant have 2 policies covering 1 car so how would that affect me looking for temp insirance on it? will i have to be added as a named driver on her policy?


1. You could take out separate temp cover on her car, as you are not insured on her car.

2. If you are willing to take a risk you could if you really wanted to drive her car third party (assuming your policy on the swift allows you too)

3. ask for a quote as a named driver on her car. I remeber getting a quote for a weekend on a relatives car (from thier insurance company) and it was £50 for the weekend, then out of curiosity asked how much for the remainder of the policy and it was about £100.

Choices choices.... i would reccommend some form of insurance but which is up to you.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

are you not covered 3rd party to drive it on your own insurance ?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Gurj247 said:


> 1. You could take out separate temp cover on her car, as you are not insured on her car.
> 
> 2. If you are willing to take a risk you could if you really wanted to drive her car third party (assuming your policy on the swift allows you too)
> 
> ...


You often find that it is more effective just to add yourself to the policy for the remainder of it.

If your GF pays her insurance monthly then the cost is spread obviously and it helps incase any of these situation arise again.

Only cost my other half around £60 to add me to her Audi insurance for the next 9 months.... and she is with Sheilas Wheels 

Also depends on your own circumstances -- any convictions or claims etc will have an affect.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately we don't offer short period policies.

Pretty much as above. First off you will be best off to get your girlfriend to ring her insurers and ask for a quote to a) add you for the weekend and b) add you permanently.

If they can add you, you can then weigh up the cost for the rest of the terms vs the cost just for the weekend.

You can also then get a quote from one of the many "day insure" type offerings on the internet for you to insure the vehicle just for the weekend. You can do this in your name. If an accident happens when you are driving, then then temporary insurance will pay. If an accident happens when she is driving, then her insurers will pay. I have no idea what will happen if the car is stolen though, I guess that both insurers will pay a contribution as effectively dual insurance will exist.


----------

